# Zara was stepped on !!



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

I am freaking out.
My son didn't see her this morning and of course she was following under foot. Son is 135 lb teenager who is beside himself with grief
Zara 2 lb chi...

She was rushed to the vet by my fiancé and I am at work... 

Should get a call any second


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Praying for you that everything is going to be ok, please keep us informed. I feel so sorry for these teenagers they are gentle giants.


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok vet called bruises can show up 48 hours after so we have to watch her breathing.

The coughing and gagging she was doing is stress related mostly cuz she was so scared by the experience

Her tummy has a bruise but the vet said X-rays look good and no signs of anything ruptured or broken

We have a healthy shaken up chi who is wagging her tail licking faces and eating

She will be sore from the tummy bruises so a quiet few days and carefully handling.

I am putting a cat bell on her when I get home!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, glad she is okay! I stepped on Odie once when she was younger, and I felt so terrible even though she wasn't hurt. They may be little, but they bounce back quickly! I do have to say that ever since then, she is very careful about making sure she's not walking too close to feet.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Phew what a relief, so happy she has not been seriously injured. A cat bell is a great idea. Tell your son not to beat himself up too much bless him accidents happen.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Zara! Glad she's ok! Leo used to always run around under our feet all the time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Zara's okay! Hope she has a speedy recovery! Ava's had a few close encounters with getting stepped on as well, it's pretty scary! Accidents happen and they are just so dang tiny they can sneak right under your feet! The cat bell is a really good idea, I keep one on her and it helps me know where she is. Guests get annoyed with the jingling but I would rather deal with a little noise and her be safe. Zara's a little trooper


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the first things I got Kalisee was a cat collar with a bell. She hated it at first screaming and crying hysterically like we were killing her. I was petrified we were going to step on her becuase she was constantly underfoot. She doesnt wear it anymore, it got annoying but now she is also much larger and learned how to dance out of our way. 

I can imagine how badly your son feels..it was totally unintentional and I am sure he is as shocked as poor Zara. These things happen. She will get lots of cuddles I am sure!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad she will be okay, Ike has been injured , when my husband was holding him, and he jumped right out of his arms on our tile floor, he screamed , it was awful, I so afraid he had head injuries, he landed on his head, but he was okay. I have stepped on his foot and so has my husband, now we walk like we are walking on eggs.They are so tiny, it is so easy to step on them. Hope your son feel better too.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chis are so tiny and they have a habit of getting under people's feet. After a few close calls I have learned to be hyper vigilant and drag my feet. Glad your girl is okay!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad she is going to be ok. My daughter dropped Holly on the kitchen floor at 7 weeks old and under 10oz. She is perfectly fine but it is scary when our wee ones get hurt. So far she has never been stepped on as of yet.


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got off work and heading to pet store to get the collar

My son has been catering to Zara's every wish all day. As if being a Chi didn't give her enough of an ego to start with. Ha ha ha

He also apparently feels so bad he cleaned the house. 

As for Zara the accident did little to her lungs as she has spent the day howling since she was confined in a play pen. The vet didd say to keep her days quiet Poor girl she believes she is to be attached to a lap or neck at all times.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor thing. After a couple days, I'm sure she will be as good as new. Feel better sweet girl!

PS- think positively! At least the house was cleaned 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad she is doing okay! Hope she heals swiftly


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad little Zara is Ok!! That is so sweet how your son is catering to her  ...and a clean house too! The cat bell is a great idea.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad Zara's okay! I know I'd be beside myself if Butterbean got injured. I have accidentally kicked her on walks when she's darted in front of me and I couldn't stop stepping fast enough. Also accidentally started to close a door before she made it all the way through and bumped her pretty hard. I hate it when that happens; I think I've almost gotten paranoid enough about these things that they shouldn't happen any more. I can only hope!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am glad Zara is fine, I stepped on Karma once and I felt so terrible I was even crying, she was completely fine and was running and playing in no time.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

